
Modern day version of the original Macintosh team - apache8080
I was listening to an interview with Tony Fadell and he was talking about how he closely followed members of the Apple Macintosh team and eventually followed them to General Magic. I was wondering what the modern day version of an engineering team like that would be?
======
CyberFonic
Probably much the same. Perhaps with so many startups it will be harder to
build a team of superlatively talented engineers. However, very few products
since then have had the same level of ground-breaking vision. Maybe there are
very few Steve Jobs-like people out there.

